# Download coupon for free Merrick dog food



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

http://www.merrickpetcare.com/offer/coupon.php?coupon=13ozCan&[email protected]


----------



## Pattie (Jun 25, 2008)

*Thanks, I got mine.*

Thanks for the heads up! When we were at a show in Vallejo, CA, the Merrick dealers were there and had all of their products available for trying. In additoin, they gave a big bundle of products to winners (yay RICO!) and my dogs tried the products and love them. However, I use them sparingly to carry with me to shows and such.

Pattie, RICO and ChaCha


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Thanks for posting the coupon offer! I just switched to Merrick kibble for Lincoln and he really LOVES it and is doing well so far on it.

Pattie, RICO is one lucky dog! What a great prize. We love the Merrick chewies around here! :biggrin1:


----------

